# Sevcon Gen 4 Size 6



## Redshirt (Nov 18, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Sevcon Gen 4 Size 6 actually exists or is it still in development? Cause I've seen a few ppl speak of having one but no one seems to know where to buy one.


----------

